# trainin pics



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

not exactly a flattering pic, but this was event training on saturday just passed.

never used the conans before and its a trippy piece of equipment to use, this was the final run with 360k on the loading pins. i would have carried on, but there was no space left to add more weight


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Impressive pete, very strong.

I'll have to come event training with you sometime, you can show me up


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i can see why u took so long to post a pic of your face 

there is alot of weight on that mate no chance would i be pickin that up!!


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Cool. not the sort of kit u see in gyms tho lol, would love to have a try, doubt i could make it without wieghts on lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

cheers chaps!

Big, your welcome anytime down here, you know you are!

DB, cheers, it was hard to breathe whilst doin it, hence the gasping of breath! atleast, thats my excuse, and im sticking to it!!

BB, you might be surprised. give it a try and find out


----------



## J_D (Jan 15, 2007)

thats awsome

thats the thing that keeps me inspired, when ive only just started out, keep it up


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats very impressive mate, must be cool to be able to have ago with the strongman kinda equipment. How many times did you gert around with it?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

on the earlier sets i was nearly sprinting, doin 3 rotations at each weight.

as i got over 200k i dropped it to single revolutions, just to see how much weight i could handle. but there was more in the tank  wasnt overly hard


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Quality... lets see some stone action!


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Your bad ass Pete

:gun:


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking very casual there Pete what with the Jeans and T/shirt lol

Gona need to get some more 25k plates by the look of it. Very impressive mate.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice goin Big Pete must be a great workout!

SD


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'd have had that car in the background on top too....but if thats all you can do... 

Very impressive dude.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice lifting mate


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

cheers gents, goin event training next weekend with Ellis down in Portsmouth.

will try and get a pic or 2 of us then aswell


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah bring the camera, im a spaz with cmaera's and getting pics up onto the web so il leave that upto you.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, your not the only one!!

TBH ive not got a camera, but theres a few spares at work that wont be missed for a weekend


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Well done Pete,

I admire big lifts.....................


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

some of mine and Ellis's pics from the yard


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

in order, keith, 105k log

keith 440k tyre

pete 105k log

pete 440k tyre

pete 420k yoke


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Wot no pics of the farmers and bicep snapping


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Lol, yeah how dissapointing, that would have been the real interesting pic, I would love to be remembered of that snapping/ripping feeling again!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

nice pics! looks like a hell of a tireing session.keep it up mate get some more uk strongmen on the world scene.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats some BIG FCUKING WEIGHT.

I love watching the strongman events, nothing like raw power and throwing some randomly huge pieces of contruction equipment about.

Awesome.


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

How long have you been training Pete? - in terms of gym, and then in strong-man events?

Cheers


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

in the gym on and off for 9years (since i was 16) but that was just ****ing about, day a week, then have a month off etc etc. serious for about 3yrs, and strongman for 9 months.

had a couple of injuries in that time, so prob take 6months out of the entire lot.

has been good fun!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

peter... i'm loving the 3/4 lengths with the boots..


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

Some good progress then Pete!!

What sort of routine do you do in the gym? 5x5 ?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Baz, lol. need that ankle support!

OTU, nothing particularly specialised, just basic pyramidding to a 3RM or 1RM. and rep work on 1 specific excercise per week. nothing special


----------

